

A Dating Site For Apple Fans - jonpaul
http://techcrunch.com/2010/05/04/oh-god-no-a-dating-site-for-apple-fans/

======
soyelmango
As lame as this concept sounds, I'm sure there are Apple fans out there who
are looking to share their lives with someone who won't be sickened by Apple
mentionitis.

